# The Cryptic Canvas



## Culhwch (Jun 28, 2009)

This is fun, and only slightly frustrating...

The Cryptic Canvas | 50 Movies Hidden In A Painting | Empire | www.empireonline.com

I got thirty-eight in two sittings before finally caving and cheating (and then kicking myself for missing easy ones...).


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 28, 2009)

Darn...only twenty-one on the first sitting. 

I'll try some more.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm.  For some reason, all I get is the frame and nothing else.  Clearly I need some sort of add-on for it to load...


----------



## Duchessprozac (Jun 28, 2009)

Currently up to 37 and am finding it very hard to get any more.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 28, 2009)

Right.  For some reason it works for me in IE but not Firefox...

Got all 50 - though some of them are really, really nasty.


----------

